# Hurricane Matthew



## JenG (Oct 4, 2016)

I am supposed to board the auto train on Saturday in Lorton.

Does anyone know what happens if the train encounters a hurricane? Do they go right through, assuming the tracks are clear?

If we get stopped, they cant bus us to Florida without our cars...can they?

If anyone has any experience, please share! I'm just not sure if I should cancel or brace myself for an adventure!!

Thanks!


----------



## jis (Oct 4, 2016)

If there is significant chance of facing Tropical Storm or Hurricane force winds, which at present seems likely, it will most likely be canceled.


----------



## AmtrakLKL (Oct 4, 2016)

JenG said:


> I am supposed to board the auto train on Saturday in Lorton.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens if the train encounters a hurricane? Do they go right through, assuming the tracks are clear?
> 
> ...


Amtrak will cancel service entirely as a hurricane approaches.

As of right now, nothing has been published regarding Matthew service plans. I personally expect Thursday, Friday and Saturday originations will be canceled. Backing those assumptions up are the fact the Auto Train, Silver Meteor and Silver Star are currently showing sold out for those days.

Sunday trains will depend on Matthew's impact to the Carolina's and associated rail infrastructure.

Bottom line, find another way south on Saturday and travel as far inland as you can. The I-95 corridor will be pretty nasty on Saturday.


----------



## JenG (Oct 4, 2016)

I just spoke with an Amtrak rep who told me that they will make their announcement tomorrow about service disruptions due to Matthew.


----------



## Randall Sluder (Oct 4, 2016)

As of now, I've been told Thursday's Autotrain us cancelled.


----------

